# quebec PR program for sofware engineers ?



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey guys,

If someone can tell this, recently from one of the consultant i got to know that one of the canadian state quebec has opened their PR program for software engineers.

I am softwre tester of more than 7 years of exp...

Is this suitable / applicable for me in anyways...just wanted to check if anyone knows more about this program.

Thanks in advance


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

You would not likely be accepted in Quebec unless you can speak French fluently. Plus, as you say - they are looking for engineers but you are a tester.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Quebec is a province, not a state.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

colchar said:


> Quebec is a province, not a state.



Thanks for correcting me, could you please advise for immigration process for canada ?


----------

